# Κακιούλα



## Alexandra (Oct 3, 2009)

Βλέπουμε στις ειδήσεις πως ο πρωθυπουργός πήρε τα παιδιά του και τη γυναίκα του και πήγε στο Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης. Σύμφωνα με το ρεπορτάζ, τα παιδιά το είχαν ζητήσει από καιρό (όπως όλα τα παιδιά που πάνε Α' Δημοτικού, λέω εγώ), αλλά σήμερα που τελείωσε η προεκλογική εκστρατεία και ο πρωθυπουργός είναι πιο χαλαρός, βρήκε την ευκαιρία να πραγματοποιήσει την επιθυμία των παιδιών.

Δική μου ερώτηση: Γιατί δεν περίμενε μέχρι μεθαύριο; Συνέχεια χαλαρός θα είναι, θα έχει πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο.


----------

